# Like beer can chicken?



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

One of my familys favs. If you have a good recipe lets swap them.Always looking for new variations...Dave


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Ive seen it done before and id love to try it, however the type of grills you have in the US just dont exist here. I suppose i could do it in the oven, might have too see if a chicken will fit that way up, lol.

love to hear your recipe so i can try it out.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm curious, what's the recipe?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hey guys,Chris it will work in the oven if you take out the top racks,might make a mess though.Ghost here you go.
1 whole chicken
1 can of beer 
spices of your choice
drink half the beer and put seasoning inside-I like some garlic cloves raw or roasted in the can w/spices(also dark beer seems to infuse more flavor)
also season bird inside & out to taste
put can in large cavity with bird upright,use raw potatos for props or buy a stand made for BCC(not pricy) I use the grill and close the lid.
depending on temp. it takes 45min to 1 hour. This method makes the meat moist tender and flavorfull. I you try it let me know how it comes out...Dave
ps,pm w/ any questions


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Sounds good ill give it a try!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

chris, I'm confused when you say the US style grills aren't available in the UK... you can find many large, gas powered braai/bbq grills in the UK.... which kind are you thinking of?


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

I tried this once on a gas grill but the bird was still pretty raw inside after the cooking time was over. I seem to recall we ended up slinging it in the oven to finish it off. Must try it again sometime.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

beer can chicken is good, sunkist can chicken is better IMHO, have you tried that? Same recipe as above, just replace the beer can with orange soda, good stuff...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That sounds darn good Patton! I do like Orange Chicken(chinese)but not the fact it's fried.So Hmmm I need to try that thanks...Dave


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> chris, I'm confused when you say the US style grills aren't available in the UK... you can find many large, gas powered braai/bbq grills in the UK.... which kind are you thinking of?


i meant the really huge ones that have things like a separate area for the coals to the cooking, and ones that you can fit a whole chicken in easily, from what i have seen they are not very common, and tend to be very expensive.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

If it is coming off raw, you need to take longer to cook it. This is not a thirty minute or even hour project. I use birds between 4-1/2 pounds to slightly over 5 pounds, and on a gas grill I put my wood chips over one side and crank it up, when the ships start smoking decently I put the bird and the can over the unlighted side. I usually turn the bird at about the 45 to 50 minute mark, and total cooking time usually runs 90 to 110 minutes depending on the bird. Grab you a temp probe to make sure you get the bird cooked. 

You might also try brining your chicken before putting the spices on, which will get you a really juicy and flavorful chicken. If you brine, don't put much salt in your spice rub.

I've heard of using citrus soda (a la 7-Up), but the time I tried it it just didn't have as savory of a flavor as the beer chicken did. Also, I don't bother spicing the beer, since I put a lot of spice under the skin and on the inside of the bird. I've not noticed a great deal of difference in dark beer or expensive beer or plain old Miller Lite, but then I don't have the greatest sense of taste. Probably why I gravitate towards the spicier stuff.

The orange soda looks like something worth trying! My next one I'm going with it...

Beer can chicken is the best tasting chicken I cook. I love it. Friends usually think I am a bit loopy when I start talking about it, until they try some.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok, this all sounds yummy.

Q:
1) Do you keep the beer in the beer can; cut lid off, leave intact, etc..?

2) When you turn the bird do you stick you hand inside to hold the can upright? 

3) What temp do you pull your bird? I usually cook by looks, but I do do full birds either.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Ok, this all sounds yummy.
> 
> Q:
> 1) Do you keep the beer in the beer can; cut lid off, leave intact, etc..?
> ...


I use to cook chicken this way:

A:
1) I like half a can with seasoning like garlic cloves, allspice, rosemary sprigs... in the can

2) No real need to turn the chicken if it is on a dish with flame under it or off set far enough to get the flame. If you hav to turn it, turn the dish or the chicken will just spin with the can, no biggie on that one...

3) 160 is good for birds, this will up to some debate though. Put foil on the wings and tips of drumsticks for the first 1/2 cooking time to keep them getting burnt.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Ok, this all sounds yummy.
> 
> Q:
> 1) Do you keep the beer in the beer can; cut lid off, leave intact, etc..?
> ...


1) There are supposedly containers purpose-made for beer can chicken, but I've never used one. I usually remove about a third or a little bit more of the beer and use one of those triangular-shaped punch-through openers to put two other openings along the top of the can besides the pop top opening. I don't spice my beer but I do spice the living daylights under the skin of the the bird, and inside. Figuring out your own favorite way is half the fun, IMO.

2) Grab some paper towels and just carefully rotate the bird without lifting it up (much). The platter under the bird thing Moose does sounds interesting and might enable you to cook it a little faster, and I hadn't thought about wrapping the drumsticks to keep them tender. I'm a breast man, myself 

3) I cook to 165 to 170 degrees F just to be sure. I think 160 is usually considered the minimum safe temperature for chicken. When it comes time to take the bird off, I usually remove the bird and can as one and take care of the rest in the kitchen with paper towels and a helper, but if it looks like it will slip off while you are taking it off, I don't see where that would hurt anything.

One more thing if you use the one-sided fire in a gas grill. It is not a bad idea to crank up both burners for five or ten minutes after you remove the bird (while it rests inside under some tented foil) to burn off the grease on the side which was not on during cooking. Otherwise, after one or two beer can birds, you can have an ugly blackish smoke grease fire on that side of the grill which can add an unwanted taste to whatever it is you are cooking the next time you fire up the grill.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I use 1/2 a can of beer inside the bird(1 can half empty)
Do I stick my hand inside the bird??? What kind of question is that?
The bird will be legs down,Unless it's a very big bird the can will be snug.
I go 170 degreesI hope that helps enjoy...Dave


----------



## Furvert (Jul 2, 2006)

i really need to get one of these. they look pretty awesome

id reccomend Dos Equis for beer, i love there beer (actualy about the only beer i will tolerate) the dark amber is good. but only know of it in bottles so might have to pour it into a can lol

also one thing i suggest, rember to actualy open the can of beer...i hope knowone here is that dumb but heat+internal pressure+ aluminum and chicken = huge mess with possible injurys


----------

